# Scavenging?



## Reeves (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I watched one of my PW nymphs pick up and eat a dead fruit fly. :? I've noticed in the past that it will pick up inanimate objects, such as bedding, and seemingly checks to see if it's edible. Has anyone else noticed this? Really strange...

I think the PWs may be my favorite mantids I'm currently keeping. So inquisitive.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 14, 2005)

weird :?

I've got some nymphs of them as well so I'll tell you if I notice any thing.

hmmmm....

Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 14, 2005)

i've only ever noticed that when i fed my budwing female, she went for a cricket and i think the crick kinda kicked the wings of an eaten moth and the mantis cought the wing and started eating it... :shock: anyway she realised it wasnt very nice and ate the cricket lol


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

I've seen them grab something when they were going after something else but then drop it.


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah, I have had some of my deroplatys do that before. It may be when you walk past, or open it, and the dead material moves sligtly, that is what I have found.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, one of mine tucked into a severed crane fly leg last night, I had just moved his container slightly and the leg moved a fraction.....it's fate was sealed.........R.I.P crane fly leg


----------

